# What kind work out should I do for boxing and how many should I do I am 13



## Antonio Perez (Aug 6, 2015)

What kind work out should I do for boxing and how many should I do I am 13 I will be 14 in August 24


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 7, 2015)

Dea?


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 7, 2015)

Like xbox


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 7, 2015)

Maybe


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 7, 2015)

All the time before I started lifting


----------

